# Privater Tunnel aus Mc Donald



## JavaEngel (11. Oktober 2008)

Hallo


ich würde gerne bei unserem InternetCaffee (McDonald  ) ins Internet gehen. 
Nun traue ich denen nicht so ganz. Die haben einen Proxie oder sowas ähnliches zwischengeschaltet. Das Netz ist auch nicht verschlüsselt. Jeder kann einfach so rein.

Nun wollte ich fragen was ich da dun kann? Ich habe von einem privaten Tunell gehört, sowas sollts geben. Hab ihr da eine Idee oder sogar eine Empfehlung für mich?

Danke


----------



## dki (11. Oktober 2008)

Da würde mir Hotspot Shield einfallen.

Nachteil: Dein ganzer Traffic läuft über die USA...


----------



## JavaEngel (11. Oktober 2008)

Das ganze sollte Portabel sein.

Ich kenne auch nicht die Proxie Einstellungen? Somit hab ich keine Ahnung was man da so eingeben muss.


----------



## JavaEngel (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab nun was von Putty gelsesn, könnt ihr mir was sazu sagen?


----------



## merzi86 (13. Oktober 2008)

Putty ist ein kostenloser  SSH und Telnet-Client von Simon Tatham.
Er wird primär zur Verwaltung von Server genutzt, um so z.b. Dienste zu starten, Dateien zu bearbeiten usw.


----------



## JavaEngel (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich möchte ja nur raus telefonieren. 

Am besten die Software ist Portable (Windows Basis) und konfiguriert sich selbst, da ich die Einstellungen vom Proxy nicht kenne.


----------

